# Kevin Martin Won't Return Until After January 12



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sacramento Kings guard Kevin Martin will have his left wrist re-evaluated on Jan. 12, after which the team should have a better timetable for his return.
> 
> Martin has been out for nearly two months after fracturing his wrist.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-martinkings123009&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Hopefully this wrist injury doesn't effect his shooting at all, could be a scary backcourt if him and Evans mesh.


----------

